# im in a wheelchair trying to find fish



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

i'm in columbus. osu actually. and im trying to find some local ponds/quarry or someplace i can get close to the water. i'm looking for bass and panfish.

thanks for reading!
steve


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Alum Creek has an access spot, on the east side, just north of Cheshre Rd. 

(Cheshire is the road on the causeway across the middle of the lake)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Antrium is a great place. They have a deck set up for just what you want. Easy access to get to it also. The deck was built for handicap access fisherman, and is user friendly.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

there are also pullouts all along the east side of griggs reservoir and oshaugnessy reservoir that I think could work for you. Can you push yourself a little ways (perhaps 50 feet max, but you could probably find some spots 10 feet or less I'm guessing)through mowed, but basically level grass or do you need concrete? Perhaps someone else could comment on these locations? Its been a couple years. Good luck!

also I know at griggs there is a spot right on riverside drive that you could fish from(about 1 mile or so North of Lane Ave?). There is plenty of room, but I'm not sure how appealing fishing right next to the road is to you. I've seen people do pretty well on crappie and its getting about that time. There were a couple fishing there tonite.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

yeah, the problem w/alum is it is usually crowded & ive been given attitude when i try and get in there. and i might try antrim but the railing on the deck is a bit high. i'm looking for a little better access or something a little less known. but thank you very much for responding!


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

ohhhhhhhh yeah i forgot about that spot on griggs


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Might also try Bellpoint. Its the NW corner of where Rt 42 crosses Oshay. A bit more scenic up there.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

yeah it is pretty up there. i might have to try and see if i can get near the water.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Quad fish would be glad for you to fish with me in my boat or shore. just call 6142034548. tomorrow it is crappie from the boat. ps.. my niece is a quad so i know the kneed. I under stand about having to fish this is an addiction that I share with all of ogf. So we are all kind of disabled. Do call my budies and I we all have boats so if you want to fish call and we will find you a seat. Best of all bruce.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

bruce, thanks. pontoon boat? where do you take it?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Quad . no pontoon but ve hall. like i do with my nice. wrap your armes around my neck and to the boat you go. ps. to the fish.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

call me it would be a privilege.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Major Points to You, Bruce!! That's what I call above and beyond. You also get a new fishing Buddy, everyone wins!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

isnt there also a long peir at hoover and out here at buckeye there is alot of access on the north shore bankk off of 79.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Deer Creek has 2 wheel chair ramps at the spillway and a nice sidewalk all along the water, great access for wheelchairs. You can probably catch some white bass and crappies there right now.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

quadfisher said:


> yeah it is pretty up there. i might have to try and see if i can get near the water.


By chance, a friend of mine has the property across from that park where Mill Creek joins the Scioto. Too bad the old bridge isn't there anymore, that might have been a good spot.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This is yet another thread illustrating the greatness of this site and the great people that come here. This all starts with someone looking only for shore access for a wheelchair and ends with him finding an offer to actually get out on the water. I always find it refreshing to see that we still have such giving people in the world.

A seat on a boat? Crappie fishing? Spring bite? What is there not to love about that?


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you can get to know lake, it has at least three different areas that you could fish from as well. Two on the southside of lake and 1 near a boat launch on the North end. They are all easy to get to and are all paved.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

yeah BKR you're right OGF has a lot of great people on here. and i will call the couple people that sent me their #'s. i have a 9-5:30 job m-f so fishing for me is on the weekend. and to let you know i have a van so i'll provide gas just need a driver.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you checked sharon woods metro park? I thought they had a dock for wheel chair fishing.I'm not sure.


----------



## Fishie McGee (Apr 25, 2008)

There are some fishing ramps and platforms in the city park across from the police impound lot on Whittier just south of downtown. I'm not sure of the name of the park, but there's a boat ramp, decent parking and it looks to be 100% accessible.

It's just above the dam at Greenlawn.


----------



## rosscountyfishermen (Mar 29, 2008)

Deer creek is a really good spot for wheel chairs they take good care of the ramps and its not far at all do go from the parking lot either and lots of FISH


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

If your availible sunday evening @5:00 and can get to Dublin. Don't mind being pestered by a 2-year old lab. I've got room for you and your driver and a livewell that will hold about 60 10"+ crappie. I've got all the gear. Just bring the bodies and a cooler if your keepin'. You will not regret it. Dan 746-7293 I work tomorrow and sunday morning, so if I don't answer please leave me a message. Or if you want to try it monday after work I'm off on mondays.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Bruce and Muskarp, You guys are special people!!! Just found this site approx. 2 weeks ago (and joined) and have been nothing but impressed!

Good luck quadfisher and I hope you fill the live wells. 

This is a great site for any outdoors person...But I'm trying to get back into fishing so I'm following this great fishing hole (site) pretty closely...Lol...


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

mossboss said:


> Have you checked sharon woods metro park? I thought they had a dock for wheel chair fishing.I'm not sure.


the website say kids 15 and younger and adults 60 and over can fish http://www.metroparks.net/ParksSharonWoods.aspx. However, I'm thinking that that people in wheelchairs could also fish without breaking any rules. Give them a call (and perhaps tell them to update their website if this is the case). 891-0700. It is a really nice 14 acre pond/lake and I'll bet the fishing is pretty good too due to the restrictions on who can fish it. Plus, it just looks like it offers great fishing.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

thanks for the phone #. im going to try and and persuade them if i can fish there. also, thanks everybody for ideas and offers!


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

im going w/my brother-in-law tomorrow. im thinking alum or the dock up north on hoover. or Three Creeks Park, have you guys ever heard of it? it looks good on the maps. 
thanks! steve


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I've caught some real nice bass at sharon woods years ago.


----------



## fishhawk 1650 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quadfisher I have a pontoon boat at Burr Oak Lake dock 1 with a wheelchair ramp. My wife is in a wheelchair. So a friend and I rebuilt a pontoon boat added a third tube under it and a removible ramp. It is 31foot with 20foot under roof. Very stable and alot of room. I live in Lancaster give me a call if you would like to go sometime.(740 653 9485)

Jim


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

everybody here is soooooo great! i fished below the dam @ alum on sunday. didnt catch anything. but the weather was nice and it beats sitting inside!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a pond near Johnstown, you can catch there, the rule is eat them there or throw them back. If I am home I will clean and cook them for you. There are bass up to about 20" (3lbs) they are on their beds right now and the bite is not good. The 1st or 2nd week of june should bring on the fish. I also have a pontoon for Hoover I will glady set up a trip with you there also, however I am not very good on Hoover but I am trying to learn. I think I could put up a good night time catfish trip if you think you are up to it.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

thanks leupy. how wide is the door on your boat? my chair is 25" & w/my ramps 26.5" - 27" is about as narrow as i can go. i love to eat fish too! bluegill is my fav. otherwise i always catch & release. i hardly ever keep anything.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

HI. quadfisher I seen two guys in weelchairs fishing for big carp at osu under the john herrick bridge using corn there is good bass fishing there. I,m trying to think of a spot at hidden lakes so you can fish there but it is all cliffs you can fish my beach if your wheelchair can move in the sand got some big bluegills and bigbass if you can out smart them its real clear water those bass can see you. Its only 5 miles from osu. tight lines j.b


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great going guys. It's amazing seeing that there is still plenty of great people out there to give a helping hand or a boat. I don't know it this is an option but have you ever looked into the pontoon float tubes with ores? It could be something to look into. Would open a hole new kind of fishing for you. Good luck.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

FishJunky said:


> Great going guys. It's amazing seeing that there is still plenty of great people out there to give a helping hand or a boat. I don't know it this is an option but have you ever looked into the pontoon float tubes with ores? It could be something to look into. Would open a hole new kind of fishing for you. Good luck.


im a quadreplegic so not an option. but thanks anyway! they do look like fun. i need a pontoon boat because i cant get out of the chair.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! I love this site! You folks are great! Each and everyone of you deserve tightlines! 
I too am interested in easy access sites for my on again off again disability. Also being a woman there are certain safety considerations too. 
Thanks again!


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

ShorePup said:


> Wow! I love this site! You folks are great! Each and everyone of you deserve tightlines!
> I too am interested in easy access sites for my on again off again disability. Also being a woman there are certain safety considerations too.
> Thanks again!


there is a couple places to get close to shore. antrim park, alum creek, delaware reservoir and deercreek. also i saw you had a post about fishing the olentangy near osu. on the weekends its ok to park in some of the student lots. or at least it is where i live on 10th ave. there is good fishing between king and lane on the olentangy. and you can get close to the water. i fish for carp down there alot.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

goldfishboy said:


> HI. quadfisher I seen two guys in weelchairs fishing for big carp at osu under the john herrick bridge using corn there is good bass fishing there. I,m trying to think of a spot at hidden lakes so you can fish there but it is all cliffs you can fish my beach if your wheelchair can move in the sand got some big bluegills and bigbass if you can out smart them its real clear water those bass can see you. Its only 5 miles from osu. tight lines j.b


hi goldfishboy, that was probably me and my neighbor john. he chums w/corn for a week then we catch a lot of big carp! ill take anybody down there! im hoping to get out next weekend maybe. depends on rain.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

London Hatchery put about a thousand trout in Madison Lake yesterday for a youth fishing day. They were stocked in the bay south of the beach. Mostly all of that area is grassy and possibly wheelchair accessable.


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> London Hatchery put about a thousand trout in Madison Lake yesterday for a youth fishing day. They were stocked in the bay south of the beach. Mostly all of that area is grassy and possibly wheelchair accessable.


i love to trout fish. i'll have try & catch a ride out there. i just read the state park website about it. it sounds pretty nice.


----------

